# Tonga volcano



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

It's a biggie

From above





From ground level


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 16, 2022)

from channel 9 


The massive underwater eruption near Tonga in the Pacific was probably the biggest volcanic explosion in the world in 30 years, according to an Australian earth scientist.
Although scientific data which will confirm the size of the eruption is still to be finalised, Australian National University volcano expert Richard Arculus said the Hunga-Tonga-Hunga-Ha'apai eruption would likely sit on a world top 10, alongside the eruptions of Krakatoa in 1883 and Mount Pinatubo in 1991.
Professor Arculus expected more Hunga-Tonga-Hunga-Ha'apai eruptions over the coming days and weeks, but he said explosions should be smaller than what appeared to be a one-in-1000 year blast on Saturday, which sent a plume of ash, gas and steam at least 20 kilometres into the air.



Similar to seismologists who use a Richter scale to measure earthquakes, volcanologists have a Volcanic Explosivity Index (VEI) to gauge of the explosiveness of volcanic eruptions.
"This would be up there at around probably a five or six," Professor Arculus said.
"So it's pretty big.
"On a scale of bangs, it's up there with Krakatoa."
The maximum VEI is 8, which humans have never witnessed.
An eruption's VEI is based on the amount of material thrown out, the time over which that material was thrown out, and the eruption height column.
Some reports today suggested the plume could have climbed as high as 30 kilometres.


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

We were finally off the Tsunami threat yesterday around 4.00 pm.


----------



## GAlady (Jan 17, 2022)

My daughter and her husband are in Hawaii, west coast of Maui.  Their hotel is on the beach.  They had very high water, but no damage.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 17, 2022)

Saw on the news that there was another eruption. Currently there are no reports of lives lost, thank goodness.
_"Australia's meteorological service said a "large eruption" took place at the Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha'apai volcano on Monday, but no tsunami warnings have been issued." _
https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/17/asia/tonga-volcanic-eruption-tsunami-explainer-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Feb 1, 2022)

To make things worse, they now have 2 cases of the virus, the first in many months. Dare I say it, obviously brought in by the outside help/ers.


----------

